# why aren't we all playing shredding guitars ?



## GTmaker (Apr 24, 2006)

Ok folks..
this is my theory ..

Seems to me that a long time ago playing fast ( shredding) became a musical vocation for a number of artists..
These same artists become so good at it that basical they wanted to play 400 notes per bar ( this is an estimate).
Wanting to play 400 notes on a normal guitar was a chore so they sought out special guitars that would allow them to play not only 400 notes per bar but also play them with steccato and precision..

I dont know what came first, the chicken or the egg, but where there is a need, someone will find a guitar to accomodate it.

So the shredding guitar was born....
Please dont ask me to name them all cause that NOT the point...

My question is.....If a guitar is good enough to play 400 notes per bar...why is it not good enough to play 4 notes per bar?
I would thing that this type of guitar would be most accomodating to anyone no matter what level of experience..

This is my logic....what am I missing?

G.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

Because people prefer making/listening to music, not noise.


----------



## marcos (Jan 13, 2009)

Whats shredding?


----------



## Hamstrung (Sep 21, 2007)

marcos said:


> Whats shredding?


[video=youtube_share;jAG6qPGAjfQ]http://youtu.be/jAG6qPGAjfQ[/video]


----------



## Scotty (Jan 30, 2013)

Cause theres no soul in 400 notes per bar shredding


----------



## Hamstrung (Sep 21, 2007)

GTmaker said:


> This is my logic....what am I missing?
> 
> G.


A point? 
Not sure I'm clear on what you're asking. Are you suggesting a guitar that is designed with a shredder in mind is not suited to slower play?


----------



## bw66 (Dec 17, 2009)

I suspect, though I have no way of knowing, that in creating a "shredding guitar" compromises were made in other areas, perhaps sustain, or tone (string gauge), or ....


----------



## traynor_garnet (Feb 22, 2006)

To actually respond to your question . . . 

Shred guitars typically have high output pickups that are not the best choice for other forms of music. They also tend to have thinner flat necks that many find uncomfortable. Couple that with a complicated whammy system and the fact that many of these scream "80s" aesthetically,and you can see why their appeal is limited. 

Like anything designed to do something specific, it is limited in application.

TG


----------



## mrmatt1972 (Apr 3, 2008)

I got my shredder recently. I can't sweep pick or play particularly fast, but I love it. I think the OP is talking about quality and playability of shredder guitars. There's no doubt it is there, but the pointyness of many of the shred era's guitars turns people away. Guitarists are typically pretty conservative in their choice of axes.

FWIW the clip above is bluegrass, not shredding.

This is shredding

[video=youtube_share;aS_IYe5JTZ4]http://youtu.be/aS_IYe5JTZ4[/video]


----------



## Bubb (Jan 16, 2008)

Scotty said:


> Cause theres no soul in 400 notes per bar shredding



There are sad souls.
There are old souls.
There are good souls.

Maybe there are speedy souls.


----------



## GTmaker (Apr 24, 2006)

Hamstrung said:


> A point?
> Not sure I'm clear on what you're asking. Are you suggesting a guitar that is designed with a shredder in mind is not suited to slower play?


I'm sugesting that a shredding guitar should be very well suited for slower play. Probably better then most other guitars.
My question is...why arent more normal play folks using them?

G.


----------



## traynor_garnet (Feb 22, 2006)

GTmaker said:


> I'm sugesting that a shredding guitar should be very well suited for slower play. Probably better then most other guitars.
> My question is...why arent more normal play folks using them?
> 
> G.


read my reply.

TG


----------



## Hamstrung (Sep 21, 2007)

mrmatt1972 said:


> FWIW the clip above is bluegrass, not shredding.


I'm aware of the distinction. Just making the point that fast playing isn't relegated to a specific type of guitar or player.


----------



## bcmatt (Aug 25, 2007)

I think you are getting at the fact that only shredders want to play those pointy Kling-On looking guitars that have a super low action, high-output pickups, and questionable tone woods.
Or, maybe you are just talking about guitars with "fast necks and low action". I think there is not a problem with having fast necks and low action for most players, but it may not be as high on the list for most people as just a general comfortable feel and good tone. I think most shredder guitars sort of disqualify themselves by having super high output pickups and therefore disqualify themselves in the tone department by just over-saturating the signal to the point of making most other tonal contributions of the guitar rather irrelevant. "Shredding" seems to involve such a huge amount of gain and compression in order to achieve lots of easily sustained notes sans dynamics.


----------



## Hamstrung (Sep 21, 2007)

GTmaker said:


> I'm sugesting that a shredding guitar should be very well suited for slower play. Probably better then most other guitars.
> My question is...why arent more normal play folks using them?
> 
> G.


Like others have suggested I think there's an aesthetic element to it. Point super Strats convey a certain vibe. Doesn't mean you can't be mellow just as in my video example above a nylon string guitar doesn't have to be mellow.


----------



## 4345567 (Jun 26, 2008)

__________


----------



## blam (Feb 18, 2011)

I personally don't like the sound of shredding. I've also never played a shredding guitar that I liked the ergonomics of. heck, I don't even like the ergonomics of a strat.

Do I wish I could shred? I won't lie, a little. only because it looks mega-impressive.

and aesthetically, I feel shredding guitars are ugly. can't beat the styling of a classic tele or a paul


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

That's why I went with the Albert Lee. When I asked the lovely people at The Arts to get me the fastest guitars they sold, they sent me to the EBMM section. 

However, I still find the styling of EBs nowhere near as nice as a tele or paul; BUT, what's more important to me? - progress as a guitarist or be stuck fighting with the instrument? I picked up a beautiful LP today and couldn't play it for shit.

IMO, the ideal guitar for everyone would not limit them in any manner. Even though you may not want to shred, you're guitar shouldn't be limiting. 

I really do think that SOME people bash shredding, because it's not the easiest thing to do; same as people having money, being famous, having a knock-out girlfriend, etc. I work hard at trying to shred (even though I'm still no good). I also do it because it's a challenge. I'm also trying to chicken pick, and use all my fingers on the acoustic. If we're not trying to get better at guitar, what are we doing?

Who knows? My perspective is from one that loved 80s metal and I was in awe by what they were doing. I still liked LZ, sabbath, and similar, but I certainly knew who was more technically proficient with the guitar. BUT, I also knew who could _move you_ more as well. 

Further, fast neck shredders don't have to be wizard stylie with low action. I have an old wizard on my Ibanez. The AL smokes it for speed.


----------



## bluzfish (Mar 12, 2011)

traynor_garnet said:


> To actually respond to your question . . .
> 
> Shred guitars typically have high output pickups that are not the best choice for other forms of music. They also tend to have thinner flat necks that many find uncomfortable. Couple that with a complicated whammy system and the fact that many of these scream "80s" aesthetically,and you can see why their appeal is limited.
> 
> ...


I agree with this evaluation.


----------



## Alex (Feb 11, 2006)

traynor_garnet said:


> To actually respond to your question . . .
> 
> Shred guitars typically have high output pickups that are not the best choice for other forms of music. They also tend to have thinner flat necks that many find uncomfortable. Couple that with a complicated whammy system
> 
> TG


This pretty sums it up for me. I actually don't mind some of the models (I toyed with the idea of a Gambale yellow Ibanez). as for shredding, I would like to sweep like Gambale and soar like Vai! but who am I kidding


----------



## Alex (Feb 11, 2006)

adcandour said:


> That's why I went with the Albert Lee. When I asked the lovely people at The Arts to get me the fastest guitars they sold, they sent me to the EBMM section.
> 
> However, I still find the styling of EBs nowhere near as nice as a tele or paul; BUT, what's more important to me? - progress as a guitarist or be stuck fighting with the instrument? I picked up a beautiful LP today and couldn't play it for shit.
> 
> ...


Don't give up on the LP search - I found a magical one recently and it's one of the finer guitars I've played (in terms of playability).

You have the right attitude Adc - learn as many styles and keep an open mind to different music. I try and learn different styles and I sure have a long way to go. My youngest son is a drummer and is into Dream Theater and VH. I tried learning licks and it's a challenge but also fun!


----------



## djmarcelca (Aug 2, 2012)

Shredder guitar = anything with (generally) 2 humbuckers 43mm (1 11/16inch) width nut and a reasonably flat fretboard radius. Generally 12-18" radius. 


So really any guitar can be a shredder guitar


It's the fretboard radius that normally turns the slower style players off of the shred-head guitars 
The flatness that makes for easy rapid speed solos and sweeps can for a lot of players make chording and rhythm playing uncomfortable.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

I'm basically a classic rock player.

For several years, my number one stage guitar was a Jackson Super Strat which I built from various Ebay sellers. The neck is from a Kelly. The body is poplar and is the standard Jackson SS shape. 

It has EMG pickups in a HSH configuration with taps via push pull tone pot.

It also has a beautiful Gotoh FR.

By most people's standards it would be considered a shredder guitar.

It was quite suitable for Floyd and Deep Purple.

I'm no shredder.


----------



## jimmythegeek (Apr 17, 2012)

I play a shredder guitar (Ibanez RG 2550) and was initially turned off by the 80s aesthetic as well as many of the unpleasant images that are conjured by shredders (I'm in awe technically but often left cold musically). The wide radius neck sold me though. Bend for days! Chord changes aren't super quick but with some practice you get used to it. I say play what's comfortable for your hands and playing style.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

People dont want to be stereotyped by "jackson" on the headstock. And they probably hurt some peoples hands (a few years of owning a les paul and most ibanez necks dont do it for me).

The thing is, you will play your best (fast and/or slow) on the guitar you are most comfortable with.

Also, don't say shred doesnt have any feeling - to those that enjoy it, it does


----------



## boyscout (Feb 14, 2009)

mrmatt1972 said:


> <snip> This is shredding
> 
> [video=youtube_share;aS_IYe5JTZ4]http://youtu.be/aS_IYe5JTZ4[/video]


This is also the reason that most of us aren't wanting to play shredding guitars.


----------



## boyscout (Feb 14, 2009)

djmarcelca said:


> Shredder guitar = anything with (generally) 2 humbuckers 43mm (1 11/16inch) width nut and a reasonably flat fretboard radius. Generally 12-18" radius. So really any guitar can be a shredder guitar. It's the fretboard radius that normally turns the slower style players off of the shred-head guitars. The flatness that makes for easy rapid speed solos and sweeps can for a lot of players make chording and rhythm playing uncomfortable.


On some shredder guitars another feature makes them even more uncomfortable. Check out the photo of the fretboard, lower right at the link below.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Yngwie_Malmsteen_Stratocaster


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

traynor_garnet said:


> To actually respond to your question . . .
> 
> Shred guitars typically have high output pickups that are not the best choice for other forms of music. They also tend to have thinner flat necks that many find uncomfortable. Couple that with a complicated whammy system and the fact that many of these scream "80s" aesthetically,and you can see why their appeal is limited.
> 
> ...


Nailed it dead on. Generally pointy (aesthetics). I cannot play thin flat necks. A Floyd Rose is not for the faint of heart or anyone unwilling to do some regular maintenance. I dig high output pups, but they're sure not for everyone - fairly easily changed, yes, but there's some added time and expense not everyone will deal with.

Also, lots of them come with big ultrajumbo frets and some with scalloped necks (Yngwie, for example), again very specialized.

Though my taste has evolved to where I like somewhat lower action than I used to, again I'm not looking for ultra low. It it's designed for that, it won't always take well to a slight raise in action - I have experienced this firsthand, though I don't know if it was an anomaly.


----------



## silvertonebetty (Jan 4, 2015)

Because I have cripple like fingers that are slow


----------



## silvertonebetty (Jan 4, 2015)

But if I was to here's mine also great for blues nice thick rich neck pickup and a bright trebly bridge pickup . I put semore Duncan invaders in it have it wired like a lespaul


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

boyscout said:


> On some shredder guitars another feature makes them even more uncomfortable. Check out the photo of the fretboard, lower right at the link below.
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Yngwie_Malmsteen_Stratocaster


I was of the understanding that scalloped necks were to aid in easier bending.


----------



## djmarcelca (Aug 2, 2012)

Scalloped necks make bending easier & make hammer ons and pull offs easier.

They also demonstrate how heavy your fingers are pressing on the fretboard. Because with the space routed away from the fretboard most players find they play out of tune playing on scalloped necks. This is caused by pressing too heavy on the strings, they go sharp. 

You have to have a very light touch to use a scalloped fretboard effectively.


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

GTmaker said:


> Ok folks..
> this is my theory ..
> 
> Seems to me that a long time ago playing fast ( shredding) became a musical vocation for a number of artists..
> ...


I really don't know. I think it's the aesthetic. And that often they come with Floyds, which are a deal breaker for many.
on this site, I think it's also a bit of a generational thing as well.

i get the most enjoyment from playing my shredders. And that's how it should be. They're built for performance. Something built for speed isn't usually harder to play slowly, so I don't see the downside. Can always swap out the pups to something less gainy if need be.
my Charvel san Dimas sounds as "big" as my LP's, with some additional fender-y brightness as well.

- - - Updated - - -



boyscout said:


> This is also the reason that most of us aren't wanting to play shredding guitars.


But it's a strat! Swap out the hotrodded neck and you have Claptons guitar, more or less.


----------



## xbolt (Jan 1, 2008)

Some preconceived notions on this thread...Tone woods? I smell cork...
I own/play traditional axes which do offer a lot...love em!

Here are a few of mine from the different eras of the evolution of Hot-Rodded Strats...To each their own but they also offer a lot ...love em too!

USA Medleys...
- 92 Korina
- 93 Swamp Ash/Quilt Maple
- 92 Flame Maple 
- 94 Mahogany/Flame Maple
- 92 Swamp Ash











86 ESP Era Medley IV - Alder









84 ESP Era Raider I - Ash









81-82 Tokai Era RH-1 - Ash 









Charvel Dinky Maple on Mahogany









ESP Zebrawood









ESP Northern Ash









Siggys


----------



## Accept2 (Jan 1, 2006)

I own nothing but shredders, but I dont shred. I just love having a guitar that you dont have to fight with. I have seen jazz players use shred guitars, so its not just for shredders. The Parker Fly, the most advanced guitar on the planet is built for shred and takes all the elements of a shred guitar to a whole new level. Why dont people all play shred guitars? I havent gotten a clue. Maybe the same reason acoustic players wonder why we all dont play their hillbilly guitboxes...........


----------



## 59burst (May 27, 2010)

I am with the camp that thinks it is about the neck shape and the Floyd, in that order. 

I would buy another Jem or Soloist in a hearbeat if they came with necks more like a rounded vintage Les Paul. I used to play Jackson, ESP, Ibanez, Charvel but the thin necks hurt my hands. I can get different neck profiles on Gibson and Fender, too bad Ibanez won't do that on a Jem or Universe.

Then, if there options for the bridge - say Floyd, vintage style, or fixed bridge, I think more people would play one. (Heck, maybe even a Bigsby!)

I also agree with the pickup point, but it is easy enough to swap out high output pickups for vintage style ones if a player wants to.


----------



## TA462 (Oct 30, 2012)

I have a couple great shredding guitars, a EVH Strat and a ESP James Hetfield Iron Cross. Being a teenager in the late 70's and 80's, tell me who didn't want a shredding guitar? Eddie Van Halen opened the door to a lot of new guitar players back then, he is the reason I play today. Technically its more about how the guitar is set up then the type of guitar you use for shredding. Strats and Les Pauls probably are the number one guitars used for shredding so if you have one of them then you play a shredding guitar.


----------



## LydianGuitars (Apr 18, 2013)

Any guitar can be setup to shred but a few things help like easy upper fret access and 12" fretboard radius or more.


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

xbolt, i absolutely love reverse hockey stick headstocks! that right there is an innovation that more guitars should have.


----------



## Maxer (Apr 20, 2007)

Don't shred, don't own shredders. Had one once. Converted it to hardtail. Can't abide Floyds. I like doing bends with my hand and I don't like how that feels with a floating trem. But they're awful fun - I just find it pretty gimmicky in a hurry.However, I do like fairly flat boards, like 12" or higher radius, and I do like upper fret access. I just don't need the floating trems, locking tuners and metal flake or day-glo or super-blingy figured tops. That stuff usually just doesn't work for me.

As for scalloped necks, I've briefly tried one out. Pretty cool but you definitely need a light touch and I generally like to dig in quite a bit. Not that a light touch is a bad thing - it's great, it shows you have control. But I find my fingers missing contact with the wood.

Guitar technique is very much a personal preference.


----------



## Scotty (Jan 30, 2013)

cheezyridr said:


> xbolt, i absolutely love reverse hockey stick headstocks! that right there is an innovation that more guitars should have.


Like on a Les Paul?? 

Um, NO


----------



## grumpyoldman (Jan 31, 2010)

Scotty said:


> Like on a Les Paul??
> 
> Um, NO


...you mean, like this? (although not reversed....)










(Not my guitar, not my pic...)

John
thegrumpyoldman


----------



## grumpyoldman (Jan 31, 2010)

Okay, my apologies for that slight derail...

Nowadays, we all have so much variety, so many options, that we should not expect that _all_ of us would be playing any _one_ type of guitar. We are fortunate enough to have a wide selection from which to choose, to a certain degree, what we wish to play....

John
thegrumpyoldman


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

From what I understand about shredding, I'm not a big fan. And, 'shredding' guitars are not what I like or play. There's no way the Framus will ever make it. That being said, playing anything fast is now out for me. When your arms and hands cramp to the point where you need help letting go of the guitar neck, you don't play fast.


----------



## Rick31797 (Apr 20, 2007)

I don't shred with this one even though it begs me too.


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

djmarcelca said:


> Scalloped necks make bending easier & make hammer ons and pull offs easier.
> 
> They also demonstrate how heavy your fingers are pressing on the fretboard. Because with the space routed away from the fretboard most players find they play out of tune playing on scalloped necks. This is caused by pressing too heavy on the strings, they go sharp.
> 
> You have to have a very light touch to use a scalloped fretboard effectively.


Ding ding ding! We have a winner! Absolutely 100% correct.

I had the opportunity to noodle around on my teacher's guitar. It had scalloped frets. I sounded terrible. Just so used to a regular neck.


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

cheezyridr said:


> xbolt, i absolutely love reverse hockey stick headstocks! that right there is an innovation that more guitars should have.


Hmmm....I used to think they looked kinda cool, but what makes them a great innovation? Not sure i see a benefit.


----------



## xbolt (Jan 1, 2008)

I do prefer quality...and many of the hot-rod strats are just that...the musclecar era of guitars...

My main hardtails are no exception...I grew up playing an old SS Stewart with 2 rusted strings, so I like just about all guitars...I'm not picky...they all serve the purpose.
Why limit yourself?


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

Diablo said:


> Hmmm....I used to think they looked kinda cool, but what makes them a great innovation? Not sure i see a benefit.



tuning a reverse hockey stick is ergonomically easier than the other types of headstock by far, i think


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

cheezyridr said:


> tuning a reverse hockey stick is ergonomically easier than the other types of headstock by far, i think


What if you're left handed?:smile-new:


----------



## nonreverb (Sep 19, 2006)

Meh, went through the shredding era and it never interested me in the least. There may be some who love it but definitely not my style and never would be.


----------



## hardasmum (Apr 23, 2008)

why aren't we all playing shredding guitars?







Because I'm in a bad mood.


----------



## Moosehead (Jan 6, 2011)

Wish I could shred. Fingers just never could do it though. Closest I got was eruption and a few Metallica and pant era solos. Always struggled with the legato stuff. When I was 18 I could play faster. These days I just can't put in the practise time to get the finger speed up. And even when I did put in the time (late teens) fingers still weren't up to the task. I've tried since to include some shred excersizes in my practice routines. At this point I've been playing for 20 or so years and must've put in the 10000 hours or so they say you need to put in to develop the muscle memory, finger speed ect. So I've come to the conclusion that my fingers just aren't up to the task. Which is fine by me (now) and I just work on playing tastier licks and hitting the right notes and not as many of them.


----------



## Jimi D (Oct 27, 2008)

Accept2 said:


> *I own nothing but shredders, but I dont shred.* I just love having a guitar that you dont have to fight with. I have seen jazz players use shred guitars, so its not just for shredders. The Parker Fly, the most advanced guitar on the planet is built for shred and takes all the elements of a shred guitar to a whole new level. Why dont people all play shred guitars? I havent gotten a clue. Maybe the same reason acoustic players wonder why we all dont play their hillbilly guitboxes...........


Says the guy who taught me how to tap... :slash:

Guitars are very personal things, and people will play what they personally find the most comfortable within the limitations of their means. One thing I have wondered is if people who learn to play on classical guitars find the 20" fretboard radius of the Ibanez RG more comfortable than a Les Paul or Tele... And it's true that a Floyd can be a pain to maintain properly...


----------



## Ti-Ron (Mar 21, 2007)

For me, many reasons bring me out of shredding guitars.

1) My guitar heroes don't play them.
2) Had one once, hated everything about it: sound, look, feel.
3) I prefer bigger neck.
4) I'm scared of tremolo, switches, knobs... 

But, I know some that can make'em sings, sounds georgeous and that is really cool. But I can't!
Seriously, enjoy the guitar take fits your tastes! 

- - - Updated - - -



xbolt said:


> I do prefer quality...and many of the hot-rod strats are just that...the musclecar era of guitars...
> 
> My main hardtails are no exception...I grew up playing an old SS Stewart with 2 rusted strings, so I like just about all guitars...I'm not picky...they all serve the purpose.
> Why limit yourself?


Wow, nice collection! 

What are those SG/Les Paul hybrids?
Never heard of them before!


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

Accept2 said:


> I own nothing but shredders, but I dont shred. I just love having a guitar that you dont have to fight with. I have seen jazz players use shred guitars, so its not just for shredders. The Parker Fly, the most advanced guitar on the planet is built for shred and takes all the elements of a shred guitar to a whole new level. Why dont people all play shred guitars? I havent gotten a clue. Maybe the same reason acoustic players wonder why we all dont play their hillbilly guitboxes...........


I am~ lmao!

I own a Parker Nite fly and dammit I try to shred on it. It's got a beautiful silky neck of carbon fibre! My fingers just glide over the smooth silkiness of the fretboard! It's such a tactile feeling! This guitar IS made for speed! I know that it's likely I will never shred like my guitar heroes but I will never give up trying. The Parker is such a beautiful guitar and so versatile. The blues sound orgasmic on it.


----------



## xbolt (Jan 1, 2008)

Ti-Ron said:


> What are those SG/Les Paul hybrids?
> Never heard of them before!


Robin Artisan only 125 made back in 1985


----------



## whywhyzed (Jan 28, 2008)

I sometimes like to bend a string up to a harmony with an adjacent open string - can't do that with a floyd. At least I can't- the open string changes pitch with the other string's bend. There might be a whole world of other techniques around the physics of that, but not my thing. 
I never have really used a tremolo bar on any guitar I had with one.


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

Tried an Ibanez shredder a decade ago. Didn't like the neck or the floyd or the sound. 

Coulda changed pickups to eleviate the last problem, but the wiring was way complicated. I came to the conclusion that if each note only last a microsecond, who cares how they sound? When each note last at least 250ms, well, each one better sound good, eh? 

Within a few months, I realized it wasn't gonna fly. One of the few I ever traded off.


I think Randy Rhodes was a shredder, so I guess my mid-70's LPC is a shredder. And with guys like Jim Heath and Chuck Hughes, I think my G6120 is a shred machine. Just not in my hands. YMMV.


----------



## LydianGuitars (Apr 18, 2013)

whywhyzed said:


> I sometimes like to bend a string up to a harmony with an adjacent open string - can't do that with a floyd. At least I can't- the open string changes pitch with the other string's bend. There might be a whole world of other techniques around the physics of that, but not my thing.
> I never have really used a tremolo bar on any guitar I had with one.



A floating trem that goes flat when you bend can be annoying. I noticed that back in 1988 when I bought my Ibanez Jem. The fix is pretty simple and I've been doing this on all my floating trem guitars: Install a HipShot tremsetter.


----------



## Steve C (Nov 3, 2008)

Looking back to pre-fad shredders, a pioneer of all this was Al DiMeola...debatable shredder but certainly an innovater. He used an old Les Paul Custom, and when the '80's came with purpose-built shredder guitars, he went to the PRS. Again, guitars are personal choices.


----------



## BEACHBUM (Sep 21, 2010)

Shredding is like typing. Even though you may be able to write while typing 90 words per minute it doesn't automatically mean that you typed anything worth reading.


----------



## Megalon (Jan 18, 2015)

I had a 91 Ibanez 760, played amazing but I ended up getting rid of it for a couple of reasons. First, I hated fussing with the Floyd Rose trem system and all the tuning and retuning and adjusting that goes along with it. They work very well but I just would rather have a normal bridge. If you have a Strat or Les Paul , you can pretty much do any gig and not look out of place. You show up to do a country gig with a pointy guitar it is going to look ridiculous(not that you can't play country on a shred machine, just the visual). They are a specialized type of guitar that tend to shine in a high gain,very loud context.


----------



## bolero (Oct 11, 2006)

I actually like that YM strat, it looks cool!


here is a good example of a shredder gtr no one would be seen with, these days: I guess you could play BB King licks on it too?

[video=youtube;hb5QaCfm7bg]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hb5QaCfm7bg&amp;x-yt-ts=1421782837&amp;x-yt-cl=84359240#t=176[/video]


----------



## sambonee (Dec 20, 2007)

BEACHBUM said:


> Shredding is like typing. Even though you may be able to write while typing 90 words per minute it doesn't automatically mean that you typed anything worth reading.


While teaching guitar at uni, I had my main motto as follows: if you can't whistle it, it's probably not worth playing and definitely not worth repeating. The most prolific melodies of all time are all in the whistle able category. 

Myself not being able to shred forced me into the melodic camp early on. And my classical piano training helped with the understand of proper melodic construction.


----------

